# ANOTHER "CRAPPIE" DAY!!!



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

*Another "crappie" Day!!!*

3-10-05 All I can say is that I was truly suprised, a strong cold front moved through so figured that this fishing trip would be well "crappy" and CRAPPIE it was. Sixty to be exact. I am predicting the weather to break soon and we can get back offshore again, but, this has been a refreshing, laid back, calmer style of fishing that has been really relaxing especially after the busy past few months getting all the reels and tackle and boat ready for the up-coming season. But get ready, March is here and we start running charters next week, weather permitting, to the gulf stream and to tell the truth, I am looking foreward to the faster paced big game fishing that is only found offshore in the gulf stream!! So come on and let's go get those Tuna, Wahoo's, Dolphin and whatever else crashes your baits out there in the "REEL PARADISE"!!!!! Capt. Chris has put pic's on my site, I will be posting them elsewhere when I learn how! Till next time. FISH ON!!! Capt. Butch & Capt. Chris Foster.


----------



## StingRayLou (Feb 20, 2003)

What's the URL for your website and where did you catch the crappie.


----------

